# Deus XC mittl. Kettenblatt (32er) auf Evolve XC Kurbel ?



## subdiver (29. März 2009)

Weiß Jemand, ob das mittlere 32er Kettenblatt von einer Deus XC auch auf eine Evolve XC passt ?
Kurbel beide 4-Loch.
Ist die Qualität der Deus-Blätter höher bzw. haltbarer, leichter ?
Mein Evolve-Blatt hat nach ca. 7.000 km Sägezähne bekommen.

Danke


----------



## Der Toni (30. März 2009)

Ja passt, bin bis vor kurzem ein komplettes Deus Kettenblattset auf einer Evolve XC gefahren. Haltbarer weiß ich nicht. Leichter - ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (30. März 2009)

wieso soll das nicht gehen
du kannst sogar Shimano KBs anbauen...alles kein Problem


----------



## Daniel12 (31. März 2009)

jo, und 7000 km habe ich noch nieeee mit nem Kettenblatt geschafft...


----------



## subdiver (1. April 2009)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> jo, und 7000 km habe ich noch nieeee mit nem Kettenblatt geschafft...



Vielleicht solltest Du öfter die Kette schmieren


----------



## subdiver (5. Mai 2009)

So es ist vollbracht, gestern habe ich das sogenannte "Team"-Kettenblatt (32er) 
mit Alu-Kettenblattschrauben (5Nm Drehmoment = ok ?) montiert.
Es passt wunderbar und wertet die Evolve-Kurbel (alte Version, mit gefrästen Logo) optisch auf 

Das Gewicht (45 gr.) ist bei beiden Blättern identisch.
Ist die Verschließfestigkkeit bei den "Team"-Blättern besser ?

Was ich aber noch anmerken möchte, ist die De- und Montage der rechten Kurbelseite 
Ich dachte bei der Demontage zuerst, ich würde in die verkehrte Richtung drehen,
weil sich die Schraube keinen mm bewegte 
Erst mit einer großen Verlängerung und sehr viel Krafteinsatz konnte ich die Schraube und die Kurbel lösen !?
Bei der Montage benötigte ich wieder einen verlängerten Hebel und viel Kraft,
bis die Kurbel auf Anschlag montiert war 

Ich habe ja schon einige Kurbeln montiert, aber mit so hohem Drehmoment,
wie bei der RF-Kurbelm noch nie. Ist das normal ?


----------

